# Can reserve medics be attached to a Combat Arms unit?



## medic2ic (8 Apr 2005)

Just wondering, what with all the Fd Amb talk that has been going on here... can reserve medics be posted to a combat arms unit? Or do we have to go with a Svc Bn if there is one of each in our town.

Here's the story: 

I originally belonged to a Svc Bn before the big switch over to the Fd Ambs... when we switched over, I just re-attached myself to my original Svc Bn, I've been thinking about going to the local Arty unit in my town. So the question is, can reserve medics go to a combat arms unit when there is a Svc Bn in the same area, building in our case.

I don't need to know the logistics of HOW to do it... I just want to know IF we can do it, as I already know how to do it, just wondering IF???

Any help would be great.


----------



## old medic (8 Apr 2005)

Send a request up your chain of command. 
The CO's of both units would have to approve such a thing.
Even then, the RCA unit may not have room on their establishment
for a medic, if they even have established positions for medics.


----------



## medic2ic (8 Apr 2005)

they do have places for us (medics) as they had two before the switch, but since then they have both went NES... 

Both CO's would have to agree with it eh??? Obviously the RCA CO, but which other CO, the Svc Bn one or the Fd Amb one?


----------



## old medic (9 Apr 2005)

It would be your CO at the Field Ambulance.


----------



## medic2ic (9 Apr 2005)

Thank you very much for the info... I may be using it shortly.


----------



## old medic (9 Apr 2005)

I should clarify, you would remain on the Field Ambulance establlishment with CFMG,
and just be attached out to another unit.


----------



## medic2ic (9 Apr 2005)

Yes, I'm quite aware of that. Its the same situation we're in now (being attached as "outside medics") just with a different unit. My only concern was if since there is a Svc Bn unit in the same city who's sole reason for being is to service and support the combat arms unit, would the medics still be able to go to the combat arms unit, or would we have to stay with the other CSS trades in the same unit. That was my question.


----------



## Fraser.g (9 Apr 2005)

If there is no Fd Amb in the geographical area then a medic can parade with another unit. It is up to combined agreement at the CO level which unit they are attached to. For administrative purposes it makes sence to have all the medics in a geographical area parade with one unit and not have them spread out over the map.


----------



## Dale Turner (27 Apr 2005)

Medic2ic, 
     I'm in the process of being attached to my local infantry unit from my not so local Fd Amb unit.  From what I can gather is the same as what everyone else has posted however you may still be required to attend some training at the Fd Amb.  

     I'll let you know how my attachment goes.

 :soldier:


----------



## Dale Turner (2 May 2005)

Just an update in case anyone was interested..

    My request to transfer as a medic to an infantry unit has been denied.  I was told that if it was alright with the CO of the infantry unit I could occasionally parade with them....Not good enough....The reasoning behind the decision is that medics "belong "to a Fd Amb not any other unit cbt arms or other CSS units.

    That being said I will now carry on with plan B.  Remuster.


----------



## medic2ic (3 May 2005)

STB Fusilier said:
			
		

> Just an update in case anyone was interested..
> 
> My request to transfer as a medic to an infantry unit has been denied.   I was told that if it was alright with the CO of the infantry unit I could occasionally parade with them....Not good enough....The reasoning behind the decision is that medics "belong "to a Fd Amb not any other unit cbt arms or other CSS units.
> 
> That being said I will now carry on with plan B.   Remuster.



STB Fusilier ... if there is no Fd Amb unit in your geographical area you become attached to the unit of your choice - keeping in mind it is ultimately the final decision of the receiving unit you will be attached to. To use me as an example... I am a medic, was originally with a Svc Bn, when April 04 hit, we (medics) all jumped over to the Fd Amb units, well my "home unit - Fd Amb" is a 11hr drive, quite the commute for a training night, therefore I am attached to the Svc Bn again as it is in my geographical area. Although I still do some training with the Fd Amb, we do scheduled weekends here and there. There is no need to remuster if you still like the medic trade.... you just get attached to your Infantry unit if it is in your geographical area, and the Fd Amb is not.


----------



## Dale Turner (3 May 2005)

medic2ic,

     Thanks for the advice.  The commute for me isn't quite 11hrs but it is enough to put a serious constraint on the number of times I'd be able to parade at my home unit due to my civy job as a paramedic and getting off work on time to travel etc.  But alas my CO is trying to make an example of me to the other medics that are currently parading with other units. He is saying to them "I have a medic who drives an hour and a half to parade for three hours every Wednesday night, you all can drive the 30min-45min to parade with the rest of us like he does"(thats a paraphrase of course).  :-\

Trust me I'd like to stay a MCpl and be the coy medic but if the CO of my home unit and the CO of the local infantry unit can't lose me or use me I'll have to remuster. But then again I'm sort of looking foward to a change. 

Cheers.


----------



## medic2ic (5 May 2005)

hey if they want you to commute that far every training night... then they have to pay you mileage. so theres some extra money to drag out of them.


----------



## Dale Turner (12 May 2005)

medic2ic,

        New development in my personal situaion.   My CO has said he will allow me to parade with 31 CER, 48 Fd Sqn in Waterloo in my current MOC.   I guess that every time the engineers do anything with explosives they need a QL5 med A with them.   Since I have those quals they'll let me parade with them :warstory:.   So I dont have to remuster after all.   But I'm just going to check them out on their training night to see what they do.   If I like what I see I'll stay with them, if not I'll probably remuster.

  Just a quick update. 

         


        DT


----------

